# They may not be the smartest..



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

This is the third time it has happened now. My cage has alot of moss in the bottom, the mealworm goes on top of the moss. And the mantis jumps to the worm, misses and ends up eating the moss... Then after a few minutes and alot of moss moving, it will get the worm. Will it eating the moss affect it in anyway? Because as soon as it ate it, it crawled to the top of the cage faster than usual. Is it harmful to mantids? Better not be


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

i dont think the moss makes your mantis sick, bud maybe he,s a litle dizzy of itit wiil be good whit him,try to handfeed him a prey so he have that moss taste in his mouth


----------



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm glad that it doesn't make mantids sick. It's because theres some leftover mealworms, half dead left in the tank  . Took him all day to realise then  . Hopefully i can move them to the half of the cage with no moss, thats the place i usually give him his food to prevent wriggling into moss. Thanks  

Edit: Moving the mealworms into open space so the mantis can feed on them to get them out the way. With my highly scientifical moss and animal mover. (the end of a pen)


----------



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

If it is harmful, should i give it a slice of banana, to 'help' the nasty stuff come out the rear end?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2007)

What kind of moss is it?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> I'm glad that it doesn't make mantids sick. It's because theres some leftover mealworms, half dead left in the tank  . Took him all day to realise then  . Hopefully i can move them to the half of the cage with no moss, thats the place i usually give him his food to prevent wriggling into moss. Thanks  Edit: Moving the mealworms into open space so the mantis can feed on them to get them out the way. With my highly scientifical moss and animal mover. (the end of a pen)


LOL :lol: bud when you thingk that (one of) your mantis is sick, pm me then, half food hmm one of my mantids likes to eats the flesh only, so there are legs,wings, and other distastefull body parts on the bottom of her cage...and who have to clean it..yes thats me


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> If it is harmful, should i give it a slice of banana, to 'help' the nasty stuff come out the rear end?


you can try that yes


----------



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> LOL :lol: bud when you thingk that (one of) your mantis is sick, pm me then, half food hmm one of my mantids likes to eats the flesh only, so there are legs,wings, and other distastefull body parts on the bottom of her cage...and who have to clean it..yes thats me


MMMM, Cleaning out half digested bits of animal remains. I bet you enjoy that  .


----------



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

Ooops, i keep saying 'He' By accident! sorry. it's a girl  .

'She'


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> MMMM, Cleaning out half digested bits of animal remains. I bet you enjoy that  .


i do


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> Ooops, i keep saying 'He' By accident! sorry. it's a girl  .'She'


she will forgive you 4 that bud next time she bites your head of


----------



## king_frog (Dec 8, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> she will forgive you 4 that bud next time she bites your head of


EEK


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> EEK


 :lol:


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2007)

Nah, mine do that sometimes. Mealworms are not the best choice in food though.


----------



## king_frog (Dec 9, 2007)

I know, especially the fact i forgot to feed them for a week, and they'r really slow now &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 9, 2007)

isnt something like vermiculite better for flooring&gt;?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> isnt something like vermiculite better for flooring&gt;?


hmm you can use evedry thingk(except water and that kind of floors  ) i use cortex on the floor goes perfect


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> isnt something like vermiculite better for flooring&gt;?


I use moss for the ones that need higher humidity. Seems to work the best.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 9, 2007)

I use paper towel, which works really effectively. But sometimes, my mantids will still grab onto the papertowel when catching insects.  

If your moss wasn't treated with any chemicals, she should be fine.


----------

